# Milford, MA:  Looking for amazing gamers in central Mass!



## DestroyYouAlot (Oct 23, 2006)

EDIT:  Well, thanks to everybody who responded, we're full up for now.  If anything changes, I'll post it here.  Keep rolling 20s, folks.

Hi, folks.  I'm part of a pretty steady gaming group located in central Mass., and we're looking for a new player (or two). 

     We've been playing in Woonsocket, RI for the last year, as I run the majority of the games and I've been living there, but as of November I'll be moving to Medway, MA.  We'll probably be playing in Milford (where the other three guys live, right next door); this, unfortunately, leaves one of our group out, as he doesn't have transportation from Woonsocket.  Between that, and another player who recently defected to the National Guard, we're down to four regular gamers from six.  We'd (ideally) like to have at least six or seven people in the circle, so we can have at least four players on hand if one or two people have to miss a night.  This, hopefully, would be where you come in.  

     A bit about us:  We're (currently) four gamers, between the ages of 21 and 29, all guys.  We've all been playing D&D, on and off, since various earlier incarnations of the game.  Everyone's pretty laid back, and we're all relatively well socialized compared to some groups you may have met.  We're all into music as well as gaming, metal and punk mostly.  We do this as a creative outlet and a release from work/real life; we've all got lives outside the game, but we are pretty dedicated.  (Hey, we're nerds - what did you expect?)  

     At our table, you're likely to hear some pretty black humor, and a few words that Eric's grandma might not approve of.  (If you can get through an episode of South Park, you should be fine.)  Some of us will have a beer or two at the table, however I rarely will if I'm running a game, and Matt's straightedge (so no beer).  Anything other than that, though, is a no-go at our games.  (We get side-tracked easily enough as it is.)  We do stop for occasional cigarette breaks (as much as I might wish we didn't have to), we don't smoke at the table.    

     As far as our play style goes, we aim for a pretty even mix of roleplaying, overland/dungeon adventuring, and the occasional investigation or "night at the tavern" session thrown in for color.  We're all into roleplaying our characters, but you won't hear (much) faux-old English or Shakespeare here.  We don't shy away from making effective characters, but there's no power gaming to be had here.  And we're all old school in one important way - whoever's DM, their word is final.  (It's never really come up, but that's the assumption.  Any rules debates are for after the game.)  Most importantly, it's all about the fun, everything else is secondary.

     We mainly play D&D (a hybrid of 3.0 and 3.5, to be exact), but on any given night we might bust out Shadowrun, All Flesh Must be Eaten, or any number of board games (Zombie! in particular) or card games (we're partial to Munchkin and Chez Geek).  Other games that we're into, but haven't played much, lately, or at all, are Call of Cthulhu, Cyberpunk and Fuzion (any given setting); in addition Matt just picked up the Warhammer FRP book, and I've been hankering to run a AD&D 1e game lately.  Also, I'm into tabletop mini wargames, (mainly Warhammer 40K and Warmachine), as is Matt's brother, so we can always arrange some action in that department.  (I'm looking at getting into Battletech, too, which has raised some interest - Angus wants to run Mechwarrior alongside it.)

     Right now, we have two main campaigns going:  My Forgotten Realms campaign (running on over a year real time so far, from 1st level to 5th), and Matt's Duskbreaker's Landing campaign (relatively new campaign in a homebrew setting, city-based with lots of intrigue, just started at 5th level and ready to move to 6th).  Matt's also got a Shadowrun campaign and an All Flesh campaign on hold, and I'm going to be running Ruins of Adventure (classic 1e module converted to 3e) on the weekends soon.

     We play on Tuesdays starting around 6, and ending around 10.  That's pretty much the only weeknight we can all make with regularity, but with more players we might start another regular weeknight campaign, it all depends on who can fit what into their schedule.  (Matt and Angus end up playing just about every other night of the week, Ryan and I less often.)  Like I mentioned above, I'm going to start a weekend campaign, that'll be probably twice a month, likely an all-day Sunday thing.  

     Here's what we're looking for:  You should be at least 18 (21 would be nice), and young enough not to require regular diaper changing.  (Or have your own nurse.)  Male or female, we're not the types to be intimidated by girls at the table, nor are we prone to leering or pawing.  And nobody's going to be trying to date you.  (You should, however, be able to take a joke - but this applies to boys and girls alike.)  Again, we sometimes have a beer or two at the table, and you should be cool with that, but nobody's getting wasted and neither should you.  We take between three and four smoke breaks a session, if you need more, look into the patch.  Smoke breaks means tobacco, anything else should wait until after the game.  (And hell, I might even join you.)  And we expect that when you're playing, you're playing (as opposed to reading, talking on the cell, playing WoW on your laptop, etc.).  (Yes, Monty Python references are fine.)

     And the game:  I can't stress this enough - Power gamers need not apply.  No offense, but you're just not going to have a good time at our table, and then we'll have to explain away another guest-star PC.  We're all "from the old school," and we're pretty conservative when it comes to non-core races and classes, prestige classes, and feats from third-party supplements.  That doesn't mean you can't have it, you just need to ask, first - don't assume.  We actually have stuff in our games that some people would probably consider "broken" - because we know that none of us are going to try and break the game.  Above all, this isn't WoW.  We're not playing for a new +23 sword, to pwn a n00b, or for a level ding.  (And if I hear anyone refer to "ninja'ing" anything, rocks fall and everyone dies.)  There are plenty of tables where you can have fun like that, and more power to ya - it's just not our style.


     So, if all my half-baked ranting hasn't sent you screaming for the hills, and what we're doing sounds like something you'd like to be doing, get in touch, and we can all do it together.  (Eeeeewww, forget I said that.)  Seriously, I think we've got a great group here, the best I've had the privilege to play with, and I wanna keep it going and add some worthwhile folks to the mix.  Hope to hear from ya soon.

     Steve


----------



## Gospog (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Steve,

We met Saturday (I am also bald and awesome...I ran Steampunk).  Anyway, I'm wondering if you're also looking to play some 40K or Warmachine (or are open to learning new mini games).

To be honest, I'd be worried that our play styles in RPGs are too radically different and that we would drive each other nuts in an RPG.  But I live very close to you guys (Bellingham) and am always looking for more miniatures gamers.

Incidentally, I grew up in Milford and lived there for over 20 years.  If any of your Players were at Milford High between 89 and 93, I may know them.  (or may not, I was pretty out of it back then, but that's another story)  

Anyway, if your group is anything like you, I think we'd have fun with some mini's games or something.  And who knows?  I may be way off on RPGs and maybe that would work out, too.

If you want to discuss/hang out/game, email me at:

gospogATgmailDOTcom


----------



## largosama (Nov 13, 2006)

Trust the Gospog... he is wise and mighty!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Nov 14, 2006)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Hey Steve,
> 
> We met Saturday (I am also bald and awesome...I ran Steampunk).  Anyway, I'm wondering if you're also looking to play some 40K or Warmachine (or are open to learning new mini games).




Let's see...  Yes, yes, and definitely.  I haven't had time to touch my tabletop stuff for some time, now, and I'd love an excuse to dig it out now that I'm done moving.  Check your email, sirrah!


----------



## Venator (Nov 22, 2006)

Its not Central MA but taking a look at the Battleground Games and Hobbies website might put you in touch with a few gamers in the area.  The store is in Abington and has an awesome community of gamers, many of which are constantly looking for a new game or group to get involved in.

The link to the website can be found in my sig, or you can just google Battleground Games and Hobbies.  I suggest following the "postings" link and advertising your group on their web forums.

Best of luck to you and Happy Gaming!


----------



## Baron_Landau (Dec 4, 2006)

Hrm.  Family recently moved to the Lexington area, which puts me about 30ish miles away from you guys, but it does sound interesting.

I'm 21 but still working on getting my license since we were in Europe for the past several years (dad's military).  That, of course, is the biggest obstacle.  When do you typically meet?  My schedule's open atm, but I'll be enrolling in classes nearby around New Year's, and I'm also getting a job here, so going to have to see if that's doable as well.

I have minimal experience with DnD, just a couple months with a group of players who really didn't have much of a clue what they were doing.  I'm after a group where I can make a character whose story grows and grows, so not as much into one-shot ideas.  Definitely up for learning, although I *do* have a tendency to want to optimize.  Still, as long as I'm satisfied that I'm effective and not horribly handicapped, that's good enough for me.  Killing everything in two seconds seems like it'd get boring fast, anyways.

As far as books, I own the 3.5 DMG, PHB, and PHB II.  I've read through most of the others at one point or another in various bookstores >_>

Feel free to add me to MSN or whatnot; I use Windows Live messenger, so I can communicate with other services like Yahoo.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Dec 5, 2006)

I should probably make it known that we're full up, now - we just had a quick party growth spurt, in the last few weeks.  But if anything changes, I'll post it here.


----------

